# Ih 454 problems with 3 point lift arms



## Sharpe50 (Feb 7, 2020)

I have a IH454 diesel. I have been working on getting the tractor into proper working condition after inheriting it. I changed the hydraulic fluid and filter a month or so ago, after doing so I used the tractor to move some logs. I noticed that I could not raise the lift arms smoothly no matter how smoothly I moved the position lever. It is far more noticeable with a heavy load on it. Today I used a scrape blade to spread some rock and noticed when I had the scrape blade sitting in a raised position about every 5 to 10 seconds the attachment/lift arms would drop down a hair and automatically raise back up almost like the hydraulics were pulsating. Everything else seems to work fine on the tractor, I can also lower attachments smoothly with no issues. Any help troubleshooting this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

most likely the seals on the piston in the ram are leaking, the lift pulse is from the auto leveling lifting the links to the set level where you have the lift control set at.


----------



## Sharpe50 (Feb 7, 2020)

FredM said:


> most likely the seals on the piston in the ram are leaking, the lift pulse is from the auto leveling lifting the links to the set level where you have the lift control set at.


Thank you!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Sharpe50 save this to desktop for future reference or print it out on A4 paper, don't be fazed by the schematic, look at it and you can follow the oil flows and see what parts are incorporated in your hydraulic system, the workshop manual will have all of the explanations of the system workings, your lift cylinder setup is down in the right hand corner.


----------



## Sharpe50 (Feb 7, 2020)

FredM said:


> View attachment 53155
> 
> 
> Sharpe50 save this to desktop for future reference or print it out on A4 paper, don't be fazed by the schematic, look at it and you can follow the oil flows and see what parts are incorporated in your hydraulic system, the workshop manual will have all of the explanations of the system workings, your lift cylinder setup is down in the right hand corner.


Appreciate the help Fred! Another question since I'm new to tractors. Does the tractor have to be split to fix this issue? I have been researching for days and am unable to locate anything on removing the lift cylinder for repair. I have a shop manual and cannot locate anything in it either?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You have to unbolt the top cover plate where the two lift arms pivot at the top rear, there is no need to split the tractor for that job.
Before you remove the top, if the tractor has the draft control lever plus a lift lever on the quadrant, run the tractor and shift the draft lever into different positions to see if the linkages still pulse while also moving the lift lever to different height settings.

You really need to get a workshop manual or at least a copy if you are going to do the maintenance.


----------



## john denson (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi all I have the same tractor with a front end loader and problems with my 3 point hitch. My motor bogs down when I max out the loader and my 3 pt hitch will only go up slow w/o a load on it. It will not move with a load on it or engine running less than 15oo rpms. I have changed the fluid and filter. A couple more basic questions does this set up have 2 hyd pumps and does the hyd bypass valve go on the end of the filter that is farther away from tractor


----------



## john denson (Feb 21, 2020)

huh says i need have 3 posts


----------

